# [Belgium NR] Jade Durenne, Clock - 9.88 single, 11.37 average



## cuber8208 (Nov 3, 2014)

Set at Hasselt Open 2014 in the final round

11.86, 9.88[NR], DNF, 11.59, 10.66 = 11.37[NR]

The average was unbroken for ~8.5 years(!) and the single ~6 years.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 3, 2014)

Damn she's good!


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats to Jade! That is awesome.


----------



## Geert (Nov 3, 2014)

I can only imagine how fast you'd be with a good clock 
That clock was horrible to scramble


----------



## Eleredo (Nov 3, 2014)

Congratulations to my fellow Belgian, I'm proud!


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 3, 2014)

Ahhh no reaction for the single?! 

Awesome though! So cool.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Amazing solves!


----------



## cuber8208 (Nov 3, 2014)

Geert said:


> I can only imagine how fast you'd be with a good clock
> That clock was horrible to scramble



If you find her a good clock I'm sure you could be reimbursed for your efforts  and help further the Belgian NRs!


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 3, 2014)

I always figured Jade was English like you.. LOL..


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 3, 2014)

Very Nice average  !


----------



## cuber8208 (Nov 5, 2014)

So she's getting these kind of times now (using a better clock that she managed to open finally)

Best average of 5: 9.96
173-177 - (8.86) 10.31 (12.36) 10.28 9.30

Best average of 12: 10.66
145-156 - (9.00) 10.89 9.95 (13.81) 10.02 10.32 9.49 12.78 10.81 10.85 11.67 9.80

Mo100 is 11.51

And there is still 3 months of practising until Belgian Winter...


----------

